# Aircraft crashes in Sardinia, WWII



## Elmas (Dec 8, 2017)

Rough landing at Decimomannu AB, Sardinia, by a Marauder of 444th BS, 320th BG,1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 8, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/UFE1oqfzltk_


B-26 of 320(?) BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## tricci (Apr 26, 2018)

Elmas said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/UFE1oqfzltk_
> 
> 
> B-26 of 320(?) BG.



HI
is this the only picture available? i am not making fun or criticise, just asking, as I am investigating a series of aircraft crashes that belonged to aircrafts of the 444th BS, 320th BG,1944. let me know, thanks. You can also com with me at [email protected], ciao


----------

